# Newbie with Endo & IBS



## brandfam (Feb 24, 2008)

I am 24 years old. I was diagnosed with stage 3 endo when I was 20. I have long had problems with going to the bathroom. I always thought that it was because of the endo. Sometimes I have really bad cramps with diarrhea after I eat or sometimes just when my body feels like it. Then sometimes I will go 3 or 4 days and not go at all. I have often thought that it was just endo. But now I am not so sure. It seems that the problem is getting worse. I have been doing some research and found this site. I have been reading some of the forums and I am seeing myself through some of these forums. Whenever I go out I know where the bathrooms are. It has gotten to the point that when ever I eat I have to either be at work or at home. I can't eat out at restraurnts anymore. I am a hermit now. I used to love to go out and feel that because of my bowels and stomach I can not enjoy my life as I used to. When I think of taking a vacation it makes me nervous. Because the only thing I can think about is what will I do if I have to go to the bathroom at least around my house I know where the bathrooms are. I am at a lose and am so tired of this. I have an appointment with my doctor this week. I am on a diet to help with the pain for endo and am wondering is there any kind of diet for woman with IBS. I am thinking about incorporating the two to see if I can get two in one shot. ALso does anyone else have IBS and Endo? Any advice will help. I am tired of this running my life. Also I am not one to take meds. Does anyone know of any natural remedies to help with it? Thanks for reading and repling.


----------

